# Getting to run faster times



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

The footing should be good.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Video your run and watch your stides.....each stride is 0.1th of a second. You should only make 3 to 4 strides from your pocket, around the barrel and out. You should be rating and reaching for the horn at 3 strides out from the pocket.....sooner than that is costing you time. 
Be sure you are hustling once you clear the barrel......I have to watch myself looking for the next barrel too soon and not finishing the barrel I am on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

SaleeColashlas said:


> I am currently running 15.34 on my QH Cola.
> And is there any tips on how to run faster a quiker time?


Do you have any videos of you running? There could be a hundred different reasons why your horse isnt running a faster time.


----------



## irunbarrels (Jun 15, 2008)

Around here the patterns are huge. 15.34 is a super good time. I normally run 16.2s on our sized patterns, and that'll put me in very high 1d. How big are you patterns from where your from?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

How do you condition? Legging the horse up is key to a faster time. Lots (miles) of long trotting to built the strength in legs, heart and lungs.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

*Do about 4 miles of exercises before you start your "training" build up his strength and stamina and lungs. What is your method of teaching the barrels, if you can explain how you do this, we might be able to identify something that might be throwing you or the horse off the slightest (in no offense in any way) Also, I trotting up and down a hill (specially up) will give him lots of long muscles so he can make his bigger strides.
*


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

...also you want to line up with the 3rd barrel before running out to your first one, this will allow you to set up properly for that first barrel nicely.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

You're timing is pretty good. Its hard for me to give tips without seeing your run since im a very visual person but good luck. Sounds like you're doing great on your own.

I agree with everyone else...If you video your run then re-watch it you'll know the things you need to fix to make your run awesome.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Times depend on the size of the arena...what is your arena size/the winning times?

Conditioning builds the most speed. Like everyone else said, we'd have to see a video to add anything else.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

More info, please


----------

